
Bloating, via Base64 images - thatonecoderguy
https://csswizardry.com/2017/02/base64-encoding-and-performance/
======
tyingq
The old adage was that "total page weight" and "number of assets" were the big
drivers of slow web sites.

HTTP/2 should make "number of assets" less of a problem, since it no longer
drives multiple connections, assuming all are from the same site/domain.

Edit: Bloated JS and parse time might be the right contender to replace
"number of assets" if you want to point to the top 2 current issues.

------
db48x
It also prevents you from using immutable caching.

